

The tuition is too damn high - Part 2 - mathattack
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/08/27/the-tuition-is-too-damn-high-part-ii-why-college-is-still-worth-it/

======
delluminatus
I laughed at the study comparing twins with different schooling. Is that
supposed to demonstrate anything except that success isn't entirely genetic?

Personally I think it's unwise to say that college is absolutely a positive
investment. There are a lot of factors involved: the two most obvious are cost
of attendance and desirability of degree.

Is it worth it to pay $15,000 a year for a STEM degree? I think so. At least,
my personal experience indicates that this was an extremely wise financial
decision. What about paying $15,000 a year for a degree in literature?
Probably not so wise.

Also, the income comparison provided is a little misleading because it only
includes full-time year-round workers 25 and older. This isn't useful for a
prospective college student unless they also know the probability that they
will actually be a full-time employee at age 25. If unemployment rates are
similar for both demographics, the difference in expected income would be
less. On the other hand, if college grads are more likely to be full-time
workers, the article's statistical argument would receive some much-needed
strengthening.

------
ethanazir
Is there any reason to go to college beyond the prospect of making more money
with a degree?

~~~
mathattack
To grow up? Meet a spouse? Transition to adulthood amongst peers?

